# New goo



## scet (Jan 19, 2017)

hey guys i want to make some new goo characters and i need help with ideas, i need an animal, colors, a plant and maybe some slime properties like thick blobs or drippy puddles

ill post my drawing from your ideas


----------



## scet (Jan 23, 2017)

anyone want to help


----------



## Mobius (Jan 23, 2017)

Samoyed doggo.
Metallic silver.
Aloe vera.
Non-newtonian goo with ferromagnetic properties.


----------



## scet (Jan 23, 2017)

Mobius said:


> Samoyed doggo.
> Metallic silver.
> Aloe vera.
> Non-newtonian goo with ferromagnetic properties.


That is very special and perfectly what I needed


----------



## scet (Jan 24, 2017)

Mobius said:


> Samoyed doggo.
> Metallic silver.
> Aloe vera.
> Non-newtonian goo with ferromagnetic properties.


im going to draw him, do you mind if i use your icon as inspiration? do you have a full body pic of it?


----------



## Mobius (Jan 25, 2017)

scet said:


> im going to draw him, do you mind if i use your icon as inspiration? do you have a full body pic of it?


----------



## scet (Jan 25, 2017)

Mobius said:


> View attachment 16324


is that and undertail doge?


----------



## Mobius (Jan 25, 2017)

scet said:


> is that and undertail doge?


nu
Undertale doggo is samoyed. I am swiss shepherd.
ùwú


----------



## scet (Jan 25, 2017)

Mobius said:


> nu
> Undertale doggo is samoyed. I am swiss shepherd.
> ùwú


What a cute pupper


----------



## supersinger472 (Jan 25, 2017)

How about
Squirrel
Orange
Manadarin orange slices
Really wobbly jello


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jan 25, 2017)

Longan Jelly Squidtaur.


----------



## scet (Jan 26, 2017)

Arcturus Maple said:


> Longan Jelly Squidtaur.


What? I didn't even find that on Google


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jan 27, 2017)

That's because it's an original idea. All the jiggliness of longan jelly combined with all the grace of an anthropomorph which is a squid from the waist down.


----------

